
The Singularity May Never Be Near - cynthiar
http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.06462v1
======
lefnire
Seems like a verbiage quibble; like the whole argument boils down to his
original difference of exponential vs true mathematical singularity. He
recognizes that we'll see superhuman intelligence (AGI), which will very
likely grow and grow; but that said growth may be slow, and even cap. IMO
having a growing AGI is the real point, exponential/singularity is a side
conversation.

Human intelligence grows slowly (as he pointed out); but our technology grows
rapidly, as it builds on previous generations. Few computer programmers can
build a computer from scratch (circuits to disks), but their contributions
continue to explode the information age. So even if an AGI grows slowly, it's
contributions will stack (and possibly exponentially) to _major_ effect.

------
vmorgulis
The Singularity maybe not but a new economic mutation with robots like
globalization in the 80s.

